# تساؤل عن اقتباسات انجيل متى



## التوحيد1 (22 يناير 2008)

يقول متى مستدلا بإرميا :
[ Mt:27:9 ]-[ حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمن الذي ثمنوه من بني اسرائيل ] 

والإقتباس في زكريا يا كاتب إنجيل متى :
[ Zec:11:13 ]-[ فقال لي الرب القها الى الفخاري الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به.فاخذت الثلاثين من الفضة والقيتها الى الفخاري في بيت الرب. ]

وهو الإقتباس الذي يتحدث عن شئ أخر على الإطلاق لكن ياليته قال المصدر صحيحا !!!


متى2:23
23 وأتى وسكن في مدينة يقال لها ناصرة.لكي يتم ما قيل بالانبياء انه سيدعى ناصريا .

ولم يقل في الأنبياء قط أن هناك نبيا آتيا سيدعى ناصريا ؟!!!!


----------



## Fadie (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صحصح وانت بتحرف يامتى*



> يقول متى مستدلا بإرميا :
> [ Mt:27:9 ]-[ حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمن الذي ثمنوه من بني اسرائيل ]
> 
> والإقتباس في زكريا يا كاتب إنجيل متى :
> ...


 
http://servant4jesus.110mb.com/download/answers/jermaiah_zakraya.pdf



> متى2:23
> 23 وأتى وسكن في مدينة يقال لها ناصرة.لكي يتم ما قيل بالانبياء انه سيدعى ناصريا .
> 
> ولم يقل في الأنبياء قط أن هناك نبيا آتيا سيدعى ناصريا ؟!!!!


 
http://servant4jesus.110mb.com/download/files/nazerth.doc


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تساؤل عن اقتباسات انجيل متى*

*أسئلة مردود عليها *

*شكراً Fadie  على الرابط*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*وهو الإقتباس الذي يتحدث عن شئ أخر على الإطلاق لكن ياليته قال المصدر صحيحا !!!*

*هنا في المنتدي ليس من حقك أن تقرر شئ أو ُتبدي رأيك في آخر *

*فقط تسائل عن ما خفي عن ذهنك أو ما لا تستطيع أن تفهمه*


----------



## إليـاس (24 يونيو 2008)

طرحت سؤالي في هذا الرابط
فأجابني ما روك أنه مكرر وأتأسف لأني لم أنتبه ووجهني لهذا الرد
ورغم ذلك -بعد زيارة رابط الجواب- تبقى عندي بعض التساؤلات
فسرت "ناصري" بالغصن
إلا أني وجدت في تفسير الكتاب المقدس ناصري تعني أنه من الناصرة
ويقولون أن هذه النبوة لم تدون في الكتاب. هذا أولاً
ثانياً : ماذا عن الكلام الذي في إنجيل يوحنا
Joh 7:52 أجابوا: «ألعلك أنت أيضا من الجليل؟ فتش وانظر! إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل».
وكأنه اتهام أن يسوع الذي واقف أمامهم ليس نبي
ثالثاً ورد في الرد هذه الآية من الكتاب المقدس :
( زكريا 3 : 8 ) : ( فَاسْمَعْ يَا يَهُوشَعُ الْكَاهِنُ الْعَظِيمُ أَنْتَ وَرُفَقَاؤُكَ الْجَالِسُونَ أَمَامَكَ لأَنَّهُمْ رِجَالُ آيَةٍ لأَنِّي هَئَنَذَا آتِي بِعَبْدِي الْغُصْنِ.)
لست أنكر أن الغصن هو المسيا -كما أجد في التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس-
إنما هل يسوع المسيح عبد أم إله؟


----------



## إليـاس (24 يونيو 2008)

أضيف لما سبق -بعد إذنكم-
-هل وردت في العهد القديم "أنه سيدعى غصنا" هكذا بما اقتبس متى
-هل ناداه أحد بـالـ : "غصن" ؟
تحياتي الطيبة:16_4_8:


----------



## geegoo (24 يونيو 2008)

> فسرت "ناصري" بالغصن
> إلا أني وجدت في تفسير الكتاب المقدس ناصري تعني أنه من الناصرة






> لست أنكر أن الغصن هو المسيا -كما أجد في التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس-


هاتان الجملتان في مشاركة واحدة لحضرتك .... فما معناهما ؟
انا اراهما متناقضتين .... 
عموما اضيف لحضرتك نقطة ... اذا كنت لم تفهم الرد ....
الاعلام لا تترجم ....
قاعدة لغوية معروفة ....
حينما يتحدث عن  " الناصرة  "... اسم مدينة ...  فهو لا يترجمها الي " غصن " ....
بل يكتبها كما تنطق في العبرية ....
لذلك ... كل مرة دعي فيها المسيح ... ناصريا ... دعي بالعبرية ... غصنا ...


----------



## Copty- (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: تساؤل عن اقتباسات انجيل متى*



> ثانياً : ماذا عن الكلام الذي في إنجيل يوحنا
> Joh 7:52 أجابوا: «ألعلك أنت أيضا من الجليل؟ فتش وانظر! إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل».
> وكأنه اتهام أن يسوع الذي واقف أمامهم ليس نبي



طيب انت عارف مين الى قال كدة هتجاوب وهتقولى الفريسين طيب ومن امتى الفريسين اعترفوا بالمسيح؟؟

طيب انت شكلك مقرتش الاصحاح 6 ولا قريت الاعداد الى قبل العدد 52 دائما تنقدون ياخوتى المسلمين بدون علم تريدون ان تطفئوا نور المسيح عن عيونكم لماذا ياخوتى ؟؟

 [Q-BIBLE]و في اليوم الاخير العظيم من العيد وقف يسوع و نادى قائلا ان عطش احد فليقبل الي و يشرب* 38  من امن بي كما قال الكتاب تجري من بطنه انهار ماء حي[/Q-BIBLE]

*قال [Q-BIBLE]هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين ان يقبلوه لان الروح القدس لم يكن قد اعطي بعد لان يسوع لم يكن قد مجد بعد* 40  فكثيرون من الجمع لما سمعوا هذا الكلام قالوا هذا بالحقيقة هو النبي[/Q-BIBLE]*

][/COLOR][/B]*طيب مهنا اليهود بيعترفوا ان المسيح النبى الاتى الى العالم طيب مقرتش حضرتك دى*

* انجيل معلمنا القديس يوحنا الاصحاح السادس العدد 14[/SIZE
[Q-BIBLE]فلما راى الناس الاية التي صنعها يسوع قالوا ان هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الاتي الى العالم[/Q-BIBLE]
طيب وهل المسيح فعلا من الجليل؟

اكيد لا لان النبوة بتقول انه هيتولد فى بيت لحم ؟؟ اكيد صح واليهود كان منتظرينه وعارفين ايه الدليل باه!!!


[Q-BIBLE]الم يقل الكتاب انه من نسل داود و من بيت لحم القرية التي كان داود فيها ياتي المسيح[/Q-BIBLE]


دى النبوة الى فى سفر ميخا الاصحاح الخامس العدد الثاى
[Q-BIBLE]اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل و مخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل[/Q-BIBLE]


هل المسيح النى الاتى الى العالم هيولد فى بيت لحم كما قالت النبوة !!

نعـــم

الدليل


انجيل معلمنا القديس لوقا البشير الاصحاح الخامس عشر عدد الخامس عشر والسادس عشر

[Q-BIBLE] و لما مضت عنهم الملائكة الى السماء قال الرجال الرعاة بعضهم لبعض لنذهب الان الى بيت لحم و ننظر هذا الامر الواقع الذي اعلمنا به الرب* 16  فجاءوا مسرعين و وجدوا مريم و يوسف و الطفل مضجعا في المذود[/Q-BIBLE]

قد اعمى عيونهم و اغلظ قلوبهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم و يشعروا بقلوبهم و يرجعوا فاشفيهم* 41  قال اشعياء هذا حين راى مجده و تكلم عنه*


----------



## Fadie (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تساؤل عن اقتباسات انجيل متى*



> لست أنكر أن الغصن هو المسيا -كما أجد في التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس-
> إنما هل يسوع المسيح عبد أم إله؟


 
*استهبال مش عايز*

*ايه دخل دة فى دة؟*


----------



## إليـاس (25 يونيو 2008)

> هاتان الجملتان في مشاركة واحدة لحضرتك .... فما معناهما ؟
> انا اراهما متناقضتين ....


حقيقة غير متناقضتان، في التفسير الأول لاقتباس متى كتب أي أنه من الناصرة وقد قدمت معلومات عن الناصرة
وفي الآية التي عرضت كرد على كلامي تضمنت كلمة " غصن" التي فسرت بالمسيا
-فضلاً راجع التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس إضافة للترجمة الإنجليزية-


> الاعلام لا تترجم ....
> قاعدة لغوية معروفة ....
> حينما يتحدث عن " الناصرة "... اسم مدينة ... فهو لا يترجمها الي " غصن " ....
> بل يكتبها كما تنطق في العبرية ....
> لذلك ... كل مرة دعي فيها المسيح ... ناصريا ... دعي بالعبرية ... غصنا ...


بهذا يكون كل ناصري -أيُّ رجل من الناصرة- هو المسيا
وهذا يخالف العقل


> طيب انت عارف مين الى قال كدة هتجاوب وهتقولى الفريسين طيب ومن امتى الفريسين اعترفوا بالمسيح؟؟
> 
> طيب انت شكلك مقرتش الاصحاح 6 ولا قريت الاعداد الى قبل العدد 52 دائما تنقدون ياخوتى المسلمين بدون علم تريدون ان تطفئوا نور المسيح عن عيونكم لماذا ياخوتى ؟؟


عـــــفـــــواً
ليس أنا من قال
طيب قرأتَ الإصحاح 6 وقبل العدد52... لكن هل قرأت هذه الآية؟ هل قرأت جوابهم عليه؟ قالوا له :
فتش وانظر! إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل
وأنا بدوري فتشت ولم أجد أي كلام الفريسيين أحق بالإتباع
وماذا كان رد يسوع على هذا؟ لا شيء!!

ملحوظة : لست مسلماً أو مسيحياً ولا حتى يهودياً... سمني ملحداً أو لادينياً بمعنى خاص
ما فعلت هو أني طرحت أسئلة فلربما دخلت في حوار مع مسلم وذكر لي على سبيل نقض الإنجيل هذه الشبهة كما تسمونها فأجد بما أرد عليه إن وجدت كلامكم حق...
وشكراً على الآيات التي وضعت رغم أني لا أتكلم عن يسوع بل متّى

وأخيراً
ماذا عن الآية :
( زكريا 3 : 8 ) : ( فَاسْمَعْ يَا يَهُوشَعُ الْكَاهِنُ الْعَظِيمُ أَنْتَ وَرُفَقَاؤُكَ الْجَالِسُونَ أَمَامَكَ لأَنَّهُمْ رِجَالُ آيَةٍ لأَنِّي هَئَنَذَا آتِي بِعَبْدِي الْغُصْنِ.)


----------



## geegoo (25 يونيو 2008)

إليـاس قال:


> أضيف لما سبق -بعد إذنكم-
> -هل وردت في العهد القديم "أنه سيدعى غصنا" هكذا بما اقتبس متى
> تم الاجابة عليها من الاخ / فادي
> 
> ...


هل كل ناصري هو المسيا ؟
لا ...
هذا جزء من النبوات متعلق بالنشأة و لكن هناك امور كثيرة مرتبطة بعمل المسيح الفدائي ...
و حياته و موته و قيامته ...
انت تتكلم كأن هذه النبوة هي الوحيدة عن المسيح ...
و هذا غير صحيح بالمرة ...


----------



## geegoo (25 يونيو 2008)

إليـاس قال:


> بهذا يكون كل ناصري -أيُّ رجل من الناصرة- هو المسيا
> وهذا يخالف العقل
> 
> عـــــفـــــواً
> ...


 
فيلبي الأصحاح 2 العدد 7 
[q-bible] 
لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. 

[/q-bible]


----------



## إليـاس (2 يوليو 2008)

إذن ما استنتجته : لم ينادي أي شخص المسيح بالغصن كما يقصدها هو ولم ترد إنه سيدعى غصنا وهذا الغصن سيكون عبداً.
شكراً لكم لقد وجدت إجاباتي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تساؤل عن اقتباسات انجيل متى*

الأخ الفاضل / الياس
+++ فقط مداخلة صغيرة بخصوص كلمة : " عبد " . 
+++ فإن السيد المسيح هو اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت : [ فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً ]  ، فى إتحاد معجزى ليس له مثيل .
+++  ولذلك ، فإنه اللاهوت والناسوت معاً ،  الرب والعبد معاً ، وهو ما أشار إليه الأخ الحبيب / geegoo ، فى الآية التى أوردها (فى2: 7 ) .


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2008)

إليـاس قال:


> إذن ما استنتجته : لم ينادي أي شخص المسيح بالغصن كما يقصدها هو ولم ترد إنه سيدعى غصنا وهذا الغصن سيكون عبداً.
> شكراً لكم لقد وجدت إجاباتي


 
استنتاج سليم, هو في حد حينادي حد اخر بغصن؟
رحمتك يا رب


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 سبتمبر 2011)

Midrash Rabbah, Lamentations I. 16, 51. ​ …  What is the name of the King Messiah?… ‘Did I not tell you at his  coming [the Temple] was destroyed and at his coming it will be rebuilt’?   R. Abun said: Why should I learn this from an Arab when there is an  explicit text wherein it is stated, _And Lebanon shall fall by a mighty one_ (Isa. X, 34), which is followed by, _And there shall come forth a shoot out of the stock of Jesse, and a twig shall grow forth out of his roots_ (_ib_. XI, I).

​       Huckel, T. (1998). _The Rabbinic Messiah_ (Is 11:1). Philadelphia: Hananeel House.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 سبتمبر 2011)

Midrash on Psalms, Book Two, Psalm 72, 3.​ … Another comment on _Give the king Thy judgments O God, and Thy righteousness:_ here _king_ means the King Messiah, of whom it is said _And there shall come forth a shoot out of the stock of Jesse … And the spirit of the Lord shall rest upon him_ … _And he shall not judge after the sight of his eyes, neither decide after the hearing of his ears; but with righteousness shall he judge the poor, and decide with equity for the meek of the land_ (Isa. 11:1a, 3b–c, 4a).​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 


​


----------

